

Remind HN: One Day Left to Reserve Lockitron for $149 - Jarred
http://blog.lockitron.com/post/34832752186/one-day-left-to-reserve-lockitron-for-149?hn=true

======
ozi
I really don't understand why this is a thing.. Lockitron seems like yet
another product that builds on the current fad of "do everything with your
phone" without regard to actually being innovative and useful. Aside from
narrow use-cases, this seems like it'd be more of a hassle than using a
regular key.

Want to remotely unlock your property for somebody staying the weekend? That's
what a property manager is for. Why would you want to deal with that? Want the
convenience of "keyless entry" coming home from the grocery store, or
whatever? "Just.. let me.. okay, I unlocked my phone. Now let me load the app.
Oops, my WiFi isn't turned on, so let me just do that. Ah, alright.. and now
it's finally unlocked." Or what if your wifi/internet goes down?

Unless I'm missing something, this is genuinely a lame product. Can anyone
explain why this is actually something more than a clumsy me-too gizmo?

~~~
codenerdz
I wouldnt say its a lame product, but it definitely does not cover all remote
access use cases. I expressed one in here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4701033>

A quick google search revealed a number of remotely configurable keypad door
locks in approximately the same price range as the retail price of Lockitron.
For instance:

[http://nexiahome.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?model=04315...](http://nexiahome.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?model=043156296187)

------
psgibbs
I honestly don't get the drive to reserve one of these early. The way I see
it, you won't get it for a year and they're making 15K of these. What's the
harm in waiting until they launch? Assuming it all works out, they'll have all
the production lines tooled up and ready to go, so you can get one much faster
a year from now (and with much better understanding of how they work in
practice). If it doesn't work out, then what are you missing out on?

~~~
noonespecial
Because I want to get one first. But mostly because what they did was awesome
and I want to support them.

If I reserve one, I tell them _right now_ that they have my support. They
don't have to wait until release and hope I want what they've built. So
instead of sweating "what ifs", they concentrate on making me a great product.

~~~
psgibbs
I totally get this sentiment for a lot of early project. My point is that at
this point in the cycle, they know they have market support and are focusing
on making a lot of people a great product, so the incremental sale doesn't
necessarily change that dynamic.

I didn't realize there would be a price difference (as mentioned by Paul
below), which changes the dynamics somewhat – product execution risk + getting
it a few months early vs ~$50.

------
isaacwaller
I signed up to receive a reminder email but I never got one. Are you guys sure
it is working?

~~~
ccamrobertson
Hmm - thanks for the heads up on this. We sent out quite a few reminder
emails, but we may have missed some, sorry.

------
BinaryAcid
"Get off my lawn! What's the pont of that?" 90% of the comments on HN anymore.

------
kefs
How is this post _not_ spam?

